

Vote for Narendra Modi as TIME's Person of the Year 2013 - sandeshkumar
http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-times-person-of-the-year/slide/narendra-modi/

======
elenak
Um, why? He is a nationalist and he wants to bring back the antiterrorism
agenda as the prime issue. His economic "miracle" is controversial (as in
increasing the -already huge- inequality). I would rather vote for Snowden.

Like it or not, what he did cost him a lot. And we now know much that were
hidden from us because of his actions.

------
mhubig
You better vote for Snowden! [http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-
should-be-times-...](http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-
times-person-of-the-year/slide/edward-snowden/)

------
kjsingh
No thanks. The public will not sit quiet. Many of his subordinates have been
convicted. Yes he is innocent. And he doesn't have my vote either.

